# Externe Wasserkühlung als Komplett-Set



## johny (12. Dezember 2010)

*Externe Wasserkühlung als Komplett-Set*

Hi,

welche externe Wasserkühlersets gibt es?

Brauche eins für nen i7 (3,5ghz) und GTX580 (850Mhz-Gpu) evtl. Nothbridge (Asus P6T6 WS Revolution). Gehäuse Cooler Master Stacker 831.


MfG


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung als Komplett-Set*

Komplette Sets gibt es nicht. Aber z.b. das teure Aquaduct 360 oder 720 von Aqua Computer.Das 720er ist im Moment schwer bis nicht lieferbar. Kühler, Schlauch etc brauchste zusätzlich.
In dein Case bekommste du doch auch ne Wakü. Den Radi würde ich extern aufstellen und eventuell mit Schnellkupplungen trennbar machen.


----------



## johny (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung als Komplett-Set*

Hmm...

Ich hätte gern dass, die ganze Wakü, außen bleibt (pumpe, radiator,...) wie das zB 

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Externe Wasserkühlungen » innovatek Aquamatic 3 - Externes Designwasserkühlsystem

oder dass hier 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Zalman Reserator XT Black Zalman Reserator XT Black 41043

so in der Art halt. klar braucht die CPU/GPU... extra kühler....

mich würde es halt interessieren welche "gute" Firmen solche externen Komplettsets machen.

MfG


----------



## VVeisserRabe (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung als Komplett-Set*

Das aquaduct wäre von einer "guten" firma, dazu kaufst du dir noch 5m schlauch und pro komponente 2 verschraubungen, den kryos delrin für die cpu und je einen kühler pro grafikkarte

Edit: schick eine email an den aquatuning support mit deinem wunsch, die können dir sicher auch was fertig zusammenbauen


----------



## johny (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung als Komplett-Set*

Ok - thx


----------



## VVeisserRabe (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Externe Wasserkühlung als Komplett-Set*

Wär schön wenn du dann dein system hier postest (am besten mit fotos)


----------

